# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Purple Panda Labs

## Scuba Greaves

Received Sustanon by Purple Panda Labs a couple weeks ago ... Very legit stuff. Definitely will be using PPL as my go to lab, or until I find a better one! 
Anybody else have experience with them?

----------


## Obs

They are owned by a company in china thathas over 300 scamsites. I dont give a damn if they have gear you or anyone else likes they are scum of the earth and fuck people over on shit you can't imagine. 

That name needs to stay off this site.

----------


## Obs

> Received Sustanon by Purple Panda Labs a couple weeks ago ... Very legit stuff. Definitely will be using PPL as my go to lab, or until I find a better one! 
> Anybody else have experience with them?


Attachment 170262
Attachment 170263

This compilation is the work of many peole around the globe. 
Purplepanda is a registrar of HICHINA ZHICHENG TECHNOLOGY LTD
Motherfuckers like them are the reason people get fake shit or dont get it at all. 
They will fuck you on everything from clothing to printer ink. Send them money you feed the theives.

----------


## Scuba Greaves

dang bro! I guess 2 out of 2 isn't enough to really give a valid opinion. THANK YOU FOR YOUR INPUT PowerStroke!! For real bro. Probably saved me a lot of money and trouble.

----------


## Scuba Greaves

Should I delete this thread or leave it up so other people (like me who had no idea) will know about their shitty reputation?

----------


## Obs

I would leave it up. I would say HICHINA ZHICHENG TECHNOLOGY LTDis probably mob ran from china.

Glad to help hope you dont ever get screwed.
The thing about these guys is not that they could sell you bad gear but rather they sold some chick a shirt she never got and 5 million other things to thousands of people

----------


## EDCG19

I know this source  :Smilie: 

No bad reviews, I just didn't want to deal with them and I know one of their reps..

Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't want to deal with them...

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I know this source 
> 
> No bad reviews, I just didn't want to deal with them and I know one of their reps..
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't want to deal with them...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


My sources arent theives or attached to theives. Of they were amd I found outthatwould be the end of business.

----------


## hammerheart

Great to know obs. I was interested in this src cause of their selection of raws.

----------


## jstone

His raws have been great, and I haven't heard of any scams from ppl. Not saying anything about the company they are associated with. I do know from speaking with the guy running ppl, he isn't Chinese unless he was educated in America. His English is far to good, especially his conversational English. I can tell when I'm talking with someone who is Chinese, and English is there second language, or they learned English outside of the state's. I can tell you I will be ordering from ppl, the price is worth the gamble, and blood work has been on point. I'm not saying ppl isn't a scammer, but Im.willing to gamble a few shekels. If It labs out I'm ordering enough raws in small batches to set myself up for many moons.

----------


## Obs

> His raws have been great, and I haven't heard of any scams from ppl. Not saying anything about the company they are associated with. I do know from speaking with the guy running ppl, he isn't Chinese unless he was educated in America. His English is far to good, especially his conversational English. I can tell when I'm talking with someone who is Chinese, and English is there second language, or they learned English outside of the state's. I can tell you I will be ordering from ppl, the price is worth the gamble, and blood work has been on point. I'm not saying ppl isn't a scammer, but Im.willing to gamble a few shekels. If It labs out I'm ordering enough raws in small batches to set myself up for many moons.


I am just about certain all his stuff is good. Its just the association that I cant morally accept. 
I read too much about guys getting screwed over on huge orders of random things. If someone is operating hundreds of scam sites, why would they use the same name??? I dont get that.

----------


## jstone

> I am just about certain all his stuff is good. Its just the association that I cant morally accept. 
> I read too much about guys getting screwed over on huge orders of random things. If someone is operating hundreds of scam sites, why would they use the same name??? I dont get that.


I'm not sure. The guy behind ppl claims to have been raised in the states, and moved to China. I heard of him making a mistake on a few orders, the shipper mistakenly sent the wrong powders. When it was realized he replaced all orders without question, and gave the affected people extra. He seems like a real good guy, and that's why the scam sites seems odd. I'm not sure what the whole story is. If I knew for certain he was running all the scam sites I would never order. I just don't see how one guy could keep up with SO many different sites. In have other raw sources so I may not use him, I will definitely dig a little deeper.

----------


## Obs

> I'm not sure. The guy behind ppl claims to have been raised in the states, and moved to China. I heard of him making a mistake on a few orders, the shipper mistakenly sent the wrong powders. When it was realized he replaced all orders without question, and gave the affected people extra. He seems like a real good guy, and that's why the scam sites seems odd. I'm not sure what the whole story is. If I knew for certain he was running all the scam sites I would never order. I just don't see how one guy could keep up with SO many different sites. In have other raw sources so I may not use him, I will definitely dig a little deeper.


Search up HICHINA ZHICHENG TECHNOLOGY LTD. One of their primary listings is IT and computer technology. I had considered that they might be hosting his site only and be completely seperate but I don't know anything about how that works. 
Most of their scams are clothing apparel and computer hardware etc. I think they also deal in chemicals and have scammed guys ordering for manufacturing busnisses. Its been a while, I looked up this company almost a year ago. 
Good luck on the search.

----------


## MToption2

50/50 shipping success with PPL. Unfortunately, recently received a seizure notice again from customs....so product is legit. Going with domestic from now on. Price is a little higher but international takes too long for me.

----------

